# Gonzaga Sig



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

I finally managed to get myself a newer version of Photoshop - I've been using the prehistoric PS 7 up until now. (I'm so old-school, I ride a terradactyl to work!)

Anyways, I got myself a free copy of CS3 which has helped me alot so far and I have been messing around trying to make a half decent Gonzaga sig.










Please can you give me some pointers on how better to blend him into the rest of the sig? It seems to be something that I always really struggle with .

Thanks in advance guys! :thumb02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

your sig is pretty cool. however i dont like the "stuff" you have on the top left of it... it sort-off doesnt have any "purpose" if you get my point :thumbsup:

but thats just my personal opinion. making ekstra stuff "just becouse" imo looks a bit tacky. 

use the "layer styles" to find the best blending alternative for your sig. the "layer styles" are located at the top of your layers palette. also you can just google for photoshop tutorials on blending. but blending is pretty hard to master and im far from there myself.

oh

one tip i got is to allign lighting on the foreground pic with your background


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

looks great . i wish i could use photoshop.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks great, just get rid of the white stuff on the top left corner. No need for it.

All in all looks great, just remember brushes don't necessarily make a sig look better.


----------

